# Maternity leave and holidays.



## sandrat (4 Feb 2008)

Our annual leave year runs from January to December. I get 31 days annual leave per year. I am due to start maternity leave in April. It seems likely that I will take no holidays up until april because of the amount of work I need to do in the next 11 weeks. In fact I was stopped from doing a course for 2 days because of the time that would be lost in terms of work hours in the run up to maternity leave so I doubt any leave is on the cards. My paid maternity leave will take me up to halloween and then I plan on taking unpaid leave. Seeing as how I won't be returning to work until 2009 does my employer have to let me take all my 2008 leave in 2009 therefore leaving me with 62 days holidays for 2009? Also can they make me take it in one large block or is it up to me how I take it? I am required to take unpaid leave before I can take annual leave.


----------



## shipibo (4 Feb 2008)

You need to clarify this with  employer, if you do not take your annual leave this year, it can be taken off you,


----------



## sandrat (4 Feb 2008)

but i cannot take it because i'll be on maternity leave.


----------



## Fredser (5 Feb 2008)

Hi Sandrat,

In my job we are allowed to carry over annual leave, while on maternity leave. Usually we can only carry over 5 days, but maternity leave is classed as "exceptional circumstances". And I have carried 35 days from last year to this year that I am adding on at the end of my leave.

Is there anyone else in the company who has been in your position regarding carrying over/losing holidays, that you can ask?

I would chance handing your manager a rough outline of the dates you'll be off and returning, and adding all your holidays on to the end. They'll soon let you know where you stand!

Good luck, and best of luck with baby!


----------



## huskerdu (5 Feb 2008)

All annual leave and public holidays accumulated during maternity leave can be taken at the end of the maternity leave, even if it is next year. 
Check out the relevant section of www.citizensinformation.ie. 

I am not sure about the leave which you will accumulate between Jan and April of this year. If you are not permitted to take it, you should insist on taking is at the end of your maternity leave, but I am not sure of your legal entitlements in this regard if they refuse.


----------



## pinkyBear (5 Feb 2008)

Why would you start taking unpaid leave at the end of Maternity leave if you can take your annual leave then?


----------



## Purple (5 Feb 2008)

Fredser, what do you work at? 35 days annual leave!


----------



## Fredser (5 Feb 2008)

Hiya Purple...

Well you see, I'm just one of those that milks everything! I knew I would be going on maternity leave in June 07 so was allowed keep some holidays from 06 to carry into 07.. I didn't take any annual leave in 07 so had 06 carried over and all 07 to carry into 08 if you get me!!

Do you all want to work in my job?!!!

Pinkybear, you take your unpaid leave to stretch out the length of time you have off. But as it's still classed as maternity leave you have to take it directly after your paid leave, and then you can add on annual leave and public holidays once that runs out.


----------



## pinkyBear (5 Feb 2008)

> Pinkybear, you take your unpaid leave to stretch out the length of time you have off. But as it's still classed as maternity leave you have to take it directly after your paid leave, and then you can add on annual leave and public holidays once that runs out.


 
That answers it..


----------



## sandrat (5 Feb 2008)

I work for a local authority so i guess there might be some circular around somewhere with info on this. I asked my boss about filling in maternity leave forms today and she just brushed over it like if we dont talk about it it won't happen. Well its happening in 11 weeks!

I am assuming they have to let me take it because I am entitled to it and its not my fault I can't take it - its the rules of maternity leave's fault! I just wonder do i have to take it all as a block or do I have the choice to take it say one day a week or a week at a time like normal annual leave....? If not I can take 31 days for 2008 in a block and use 31 days for 2009 as normal.


----------



## huskerdu (6 Feb 2008)

Hi Sandra, 
I think they can insist that the annual leave which you have accumulated over maternity leave be taken in one block at the end,  but this would be open to negotiation ifyour employer is open to this, but I dont think you can insist on it.


----------

